# How To Poison Your Dog



## TGM (12 October 2006)

Was searching for something else and came across this:

10 Best Ways To Poison Your Dog 

I thought I would post it here to make sure people are aware of the toxicity of things like ibuprofen - I never knew it was quite so toxic to dogs.  (Apparently one tablet can be enough to kill).  So please keep things like ibuprofen and paracetamol safely out of reach of our canine friends.   What was even more shocking was that some of these poisonings come about because people are trying to self-medicate their dogs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Greyhound (12 October 2006)

Blimey, didnt realise that stuff about ibuprofen!

They GH must be pretty robust then lol after it ate a whole box of chocolates that it stole a few Christmases back 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Gh


----------



## Bess (12 October 2006)

One of my dogs ate a whole packet of ibruprofen, picking each capsule carefully out of the wrapping.   I only realised that something was wrong when she was lying beside me and I noticed that she was cold, not warm like a dog normally is.    

She had to have a blood transfusion and spent 4 days in the vets and very nearly died.    The tablets had been up on a high dressing table and I found the packet chewed up underneath.   So I know how easily it can happen, keep all pills/tablets locked safely away.


----------



## claire1976 (12 October 2006)

My dog once systematically unwrapped every tablet from a 48 pack of dishwasher tablets. She'd clearly had a chew on each one to see if it was OK, then discovering it was horrible moved onto the next tablet!!
After a bout of vomitting and diarreoh she was fine. But then went onto eat all my sons play dough last christmas which followed with rainbow poo for a few days!!
Think she has a stomach of steel as most things just come straight out of her.
In light of the post though I will be more careful with her!!


----------



## meandmyself (12 October 2006)

The sugar on ibuprofen attracts them. I took a packet (unchewed!) off my dog. He'd pinched it out of my bag.


----------



## dingle12 (12 October 2006)

our old vet has always said give half of paracetomol(sp) if needs be to our dog he has been having them for about 6 years on and off prob once a month and he seems fine he is 13 now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 think i will ring vet now got me worried.


----------



## lordflynn (12 October 2006)

paracetomol at that dose is OK for your dog-never give any more than your vet says though. Ibuprofen as mentioned is highly toxic to dogs and paracetomol is highly toxic to cats. Unsure about ibuprofen and cats!


----------



## dingle12 (12 October 2006)

thanks for that just been going through my old notes from collage and it says its ok panic over, plus other half has just reminded me he had full bloods the other month and everything came back perfect not bad for a 13 year old with hip displasia (sp)


----------



## Skhosu (12 October 2006)

Our vet tol dus to give paracetamol too!(though mum is GP so can be trusted I suppose!)
Always prefer to give dog stuff myself.


----------



## Dougie (12 October 2006)

ibuprofen kills!!!! very serious our hearts sink at work when an owner fones up to say there dog has eatena pack of them....


----------



## flyingfeet (13 October 2006)

Oh crap - I think I used to give half an ibuprofen to our lab when he was stiff. 

Lived to 14 so I guess I didn't poison him.... is there a safe dose?


----------



## Dougie (13 October 2006)

not sure but should be avoided totally, obviously never done your lab any harm as he lived to a good age, i just urge everyone to avoid it there are many NSAIDs that are safe for dogs avalible from vets


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (13 October 2006)

Gosh i have heard so often of people giving their cats and dogs human pankillers too,shame its not realised by some to save the poor animals in the case of owners medicating them


----------



## Bess (13 October 2006)

In my case it was a dog 'medicating/nearly killing' itself, I had to carry her into the surgery.  It is that bad.


----------



## lordflynn (13 October 2006)

using quick reply: Like Dougie I wouldnt advocate giving anything that your vet hasnt told you-there are plenty of NSAIDs for dogs. Paracetomol was only ever recommended at very low doses-much, much lower than a human dose and ibuprofen is toxic. Just becuase there are no clinical signs doesnt mean its not causing damage.

Glad your dog was OK Bess, must have been terribly scary.


----------



## Bess (14 October 2006)

Thanks LF it was very scary.   Hopefully this thread will serve as a warning to every dog owner to keep ibruprofen well hidden away from dogs.    My dog had eaten the tablets many hours before I noticed that she was cold and becoming unconscious - I had to carry her out to the car.   If she had been left overnight then I would probably have just found her dead in her bed.


----------



## Cobnut1 (14 October 2006)

Aspirin is ok for your dog as a painkiller... half a tablet twice a day...paracetamol is NOT ok...my dog hurt her tail rather badly, i asked vet on call if i could give her some, he said absolutely not, not even a quarter of a tablet...so please check with your vets.


----------



## hairycob (15 October 2006)

We had the playdough one - but the result was bright green puke. One spaniel loved wax crayons which made rainbow poo. A whole pot of nappy cream was no good for his system either.


----------



## Henmen (16 October 2006)

My previous pup ate 3 ibuprofens, i called vet immediatly, but he said not to worry, he would need to eat 300 before anything happened. Needless to say that Bob dog was fine, no ill effects.


----------

